# Salt Can Heal



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Table salt can heal infection.Help with a bad tooth too.I use mostly plain table salt.We just soaked our dogs foot in some last month.Takes the soreness out and pulls out the infection.
When I was 10 my mother hid me from the dr.s who called the police because they wanted to take off my arm from an infection I got when I cut my hand on corn beef can.
She hid me out in a motel and soaked it in salt water.I had red streaks of blood poison going up to my neck.She held my hand in that for hours and I screamed with pain .But it pulled the poison out.I could see the infection streaming out of my hand.Don't know if its the same salt we use today but it worked on my dog.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah its the same. It is all chemistry when you get down to it. Our body fluids (blood, interstitial fluids, etc) operate on salt levels.

When you get too much salt in the blood stream, the water in your body flows into the vessels to lower the percentage of salt. This also raises your blood pressure and is why IV fluids are isotonic (or same salt percentage) to blood.

When you have too much salt outside the vessels in the interstitial space, water flows out of the vessels to the interstitial space to lower the percentage there. That is why people with Congestive Heart Failure or Hypertension, or other cardiac problems usually limit their salt intake.

The same thing happens in the kidneys. If your kidney holds the salt in the bladder, more fluid goes into you bladder. 

It is immensly more complex to explain it all out, and I can if there is interest, but it basically is water following the salt. As for your wound, I bet the salt caused the vessels to freak and dump the toxin/bacteria carrying fluid into the higher salt percentage (hypertonic) solution around it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's interesting. My Mom used to make me soak any cuts or sores she felt were infected in salt water. Never though much of it, just knew if I didn't do it she was going to smack me until I did. Maybe I better add some more salt to my list of preps.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Neti pots work wonders for sinuses/colds during winter months. If you don't have one, just daily gargles with warm salt water and swabbing nostrils with qtips dabbed in salt water helps keep sniffles at bay.

Helps me as I have kiddos at home that I want to stay healthy and work with some pretty disgusting people who lack basic hand washing etiquette. :/


----------



## minijump (Aug 30, 2012)

When we were growing up, our stepmom would make us gargle with salt water whenever we had a sore throat. It always helped, never knew why.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Mama always had me swish saltwater in my mouth when I lost a tooth as a kid. Hated it then, but I use the basic idea now. When I bite my tounge or inside my lip/cheek, I put salt on it, and I rarely ever have a lengthy sore afterwards, usually gone shortly after. I'll be using the same method with my kids when the time comes.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Brush teeth with baking soda and peroxide and rinse with salt water and keep all your teeth......... Everyone who did this in my family who did this had all their teeth till the end... except those who's teeth were knocked out...LOL


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

faithmarie said:


> Brush teeth with baking soda and peroxide and rinse with salt water and keep all your teeth......... Everyone who did this in my family who did this had all their teeth till the end... except those who's teeth were knocked out...LOL


LOL,we have been using soda and for 25 years,for past 6 years we use perocide a couple times a wk.I've had one cavity in 25 yr.s.Hubby had 2.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

JimMadsen said:


> Yeah its the same. It is all chemistry when you get down to it. Our body fluids (blood, interstitial fluids, etc) operate on salt levels.
> 
> When you get too much salt in the blood stream, the water in your body flows into the vessels to lower the percentage of salt. This also raises your blood pressure and is why IV fluids are isotonic (or same salt percentage) to blood.
> 
> ...


there's a word for that... osmotic pressure (ok, that's TWO words ;P )


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

OK so you summed it up much smaller than I did lol


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Good call Meerkat. Time add more salt to my diet.  Lol.


----------

